# Supplements for Golden?



## Mppsu2003 (Apr 5, 2014)

Our golden just turned 9. She’s active and in good health. However at her age I’m thinking about starting her on supplements, mainly for joints. Any recommendations on what to give? Or are they not necessary?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I give Dasuquin with MSM supplements, it's available through your Vet Clinic, online retailers and many pet stores.

If your dog needs more relief, Dasuquin Advanced is available but only through a Vet.

Product Selector For Dogs & Cats | Dasuquin®

You may want to talk to your Vet regarding if giving a joint supplement is needed or not.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Green-lipped Mussels


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Our vet suggested the following neutraceuticals for our senior Golden (in addition
to age appropriate excercise, and high-quality food). 1000mg of salmon oil and 500 mg of Glucosamine Sulphate daily. Both of these are inexpensive- human quality and easily administered.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I give Dasuquin (the OTC one) to my young, active girl as a preventative. She also gets Bonnie & Clyde fish oil on her food (it’s the only fish oil on the market that also has appropriate amounts of vitamin E).

My older boy with arthritis just started getting Glycoflex Plus, per his vet’s recommendation.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I started giving my 12-year-old golden Dasuquin as a preventative and fish oil (if you are not already giving it).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is an older thread that was put together by member Iowa Gold who is a Vet. 
There's a lot of good information in it. 


Supplements, etc. for Arthritis/Joint Problems | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

